# heavy breathing



## lightyear_pitgirl (May 10, 2008)

don't wanna look, stupid but my dogs have started breathing real heavily after they get a work out, but both of them are about a year old now. i have smoked around them since they were puppies, could this be a cause? i know some of you are laughing rite now but this is a good question and i AM sure one of you have probally thought about it just never really focused on it. oh just the other nite he woke myself and my husband out of our sleep snoring hard ( he sounded like a human with a beer belly) and still in a deep sleep.


----------



## pitgirl (May 5, 2008)

I have heard of dogs having allergies or asthma. 
Maybe the smoking is the cuase. The veterinary would know for sure.
How is your dogs weight? The best thing would be veterinary check up to know for certain what the cuase.


----------



## lightyear_pitgirl (May 10, 2008)

*lbs*

thanks for the reply pitgirl.* our male dog is 85 lbs and are female is 78 lbs their breed is razor edge and gotti.*


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

How much excercise does your dogs get in a day? 
What kind of excercise are you doing with them?
Did you take the wineter off of working the dogs? 
Did you just start back up? 

I know just like in a human if you take time off of working you will have to remake up some of what you have already had done. 

About allergies to smoke yes a dog can get it, just like a human can. But Both at the same time???? questionable. 

About Asthma in all my years of being a VET TECH I have NEVER heard of a dog getting asthma 

Deb


----------



## d0ggmann (Apr 26, 2008)

*breathing problem*

hey lightyear_pitgirl you might want to try putting the dogs on a diet. that is just normal in the breed though haha to snore that's why you feel like they are apart of the family.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

lightyear_pitgirl said:


> thanks for the reply pitgirl.* our male dog is 85 lbs and are female is 78 lbs their breed is razor edge and gotti.*


 It could be any # of things
here are a few:
the weight of the dogs could be further an issue by also adding any of the below...
- an elongated soft pallate
- the length of the muzzle causing poor oxygen intake
- depth of the chest not allowing for proper oxygen intake
- dogs being out of shape
- allergies
- certain heart conditions
- humid temperatures/weather

There are so many things it could be it is probably best just to have a full vet check and also ask about the things I listed while you are there

Can you post a picture of the dogs?

Just wanted to add RE and Gotti are Bloodlines not a breed.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

d0ggmann said:


> hey lightyear_pitgirl you might want to try putting the dogs on a diet. that is just normal in the breed though haha to snore that's why you feel like they are apart of the family.


My pups don't snore...maybe a diet would help, pictures would be handy. Do they exercise regularly?

Are they related becuase if they are they may have the same genetic condition causing the snoring...I guess if they are some bloodline they are related, but I meant more so, like brother and sister, mom and son...etc

Do they see the vet regularly? 
Have you asked your vet? 
Is this condition new??


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would deffinatly get them to the vet. How did you start out exercising them? Did you start slow and easy working up to a heavier work out? Did you have them vet checked before starting working them out?


----------



## MarcwithaC (Aug 13, 2007)

zero was never out of breath before untill this week. Now he is out of breath after every walk. In his case it is the change in temperature/humidity. I like it better because he tends to get tired very quickly with all that fast breathing. i never knew his tongue was that long lol


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

my angels a gotti/wolfman and she snores, i think its just her lol. shes in great shape for her age and occasionaly she'll snore, she sleeps hard to tho


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Heartworms can cause respitory problems too. Just a thought.


----------

